# stihl font?



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

hi everyone,

bit of an odd question, but does anyone know if the STIHL font used on the logo is available anywhere? I have a friend who has a birthday coming up, and he loves the german saws, I would like to make a mug or something with his name in the Stihl font.

cheers,
Joe


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 11, 2010)

Just try to find an image of it and have whomever print that on


----------



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

cheers, but it needs to have letters in a similar style that aren't in the word Stihl. His name is Phil, so need a P that fits in. A similar font would do...


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 11, 2010)

jmethodrose said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> bit of an odd question, but does anyone know if the STIHL font used on the logo is available anywhere? I have a friend who has a birthday coming up, and he loves the german saws, I would like to make a mug or something with his name in the Stihl font.
> 
> ...



Some time back I wrote STIHL asking just this question and got the response that they do not have one available to the public nor do they make available high res copies or postscript files of their logos.. That said someone who has font maker software should be able to create one.


----------



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess I'll just have to do my best with what I can find then...

cheers
Joe


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

*Like this?*


----------



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

my word! thanks a lot Scooterbum, I will send the rep train to your station!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

Your welcome, if you need higher resolution or different file format let me know.

Most times it's quicker to just draw it.I have about 8000 fonts in my PC.


----------



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll try with this, thanks again. I have about 20 fonts I think, I rarely use anything other than times new roman or arial. was just preparing myself to trawl through a load of sites looking for a similar one!

also, I meant to put this in my first post - I hope this is an acceptable thread for the chainsaw forum, if not my apologies!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeez - and on my computer Phil's Font is this.






As in Puxatony Phil. LOL

It just doesn't look good on chainsaw bars. LOL

Do you actually have the adjustable font?


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 11, 2010)

Scoot,
what is the name of that font? is it MS word?


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> Scoot,
> what is the name of that font? is it MS word?



Not a font.I just took a few minutes and drew it.


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 11, 2010)

*MS word font*

Arial Bilack Italic is close, but doesn't have the same flat top of the letters


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

"S" is completely different.


----------



## jmethodrose (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish I could draw it as quickly as that - what software did you use?

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

use arial black font and italicize it......

_PHIL_


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

Mostly Corel Draw and some in Flexi


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 11, 2010)

how come I can't write stihl in all capps........


----------



## Lynda Suttles (Mar 9, 2017)

jmethodrose said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> bit of an odd question, but does anyone know if the STIHL font used on the logo is available anywhere? I have a friend who has a birthday coming up, and he loves the german saws, I would like to make a mug or something with his name in the Stihl font.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe! I found it on dafont.com http://www.dafont.com/sf-proverbial-gothi.font?text=STIHL&psize=l


----------

